# Choisir partition au démarrage



## leo212 (18 Juillet 2017)

Salut,

Je me demandais si il existait un tweak permettant de choisir au démarrage de booter sous windows/mac sans passer par la touche "alt' (je suis sous bootcamp).
Merci de vos réponses


----------



## r e m y (18 Juillet 2017)

Je pense que depuis macos tu peux régler le démarrage par défaut sur WIndows (via Preferences système / démarrage)
Ensuite lors du boot, si tu ne fais rien ça va démarrer sur WIndows et si tu veux démarrer sur MacOS, il te faudra maintenir la touche X appuyée. (Je pense que ce raccourci clavier X pour forcer le démarrage sur MacOS est toujours valide)


----------



## leo212 (18 Juillet 2017)

Oui, ça c'est l'état actuel des choses, mais n'existe-t-il pas un moyen en allumant l'ordi de choisir sans appuyer sur aucune touche de booter sur la partition que l'on veut (un peu comme quand on allume macOS et qu'onpeutchoisir entre sa session et une session invité)?


----------



## peyret (18 Juillet 2017)

Si.... en pensant fortement sur quel système tu veux démarrer .....


----------



## leo212 (18 Juillet 2017)

Plus sérieusement, je me souviens qu'il y a plusieurs années j'avais trouvé un programme faisant ça et qui fonctionnait bien, par contre plus moyen de me rappeler du nom...


----------



## lepetitpiero (18 Juillet 2017)

pour ça il faut installer rEFIt sur son mac redémarrer deux fois pour que ça marche http://refit.sourceforge.net  est-ce que sur les derniers macs sa marche encore ??? aucune idée.


----------



## macomaniac (18 Juillet 2017)

Salut *leo
*
Pour ce qui est de ta question spécifique :


leo212 a dit:


> Je me demandais si il existait un tweak permettant de choisir au démarrage de booter sous windows/mac sans passer par la touche "alt' (je suis sous bootcamp).



si tu veux faire abstraction d'un premier re-démarrage (avec "*alt*" ou affichant l'écran d'un gestionnaire de démarrage comme «rEFIt» ou mieux «rEFInd» plus actuel) => alors je t'invite à visiter ce fil du même forum : ☞*Démarrage ne voit pas Bootcamp*☜

Comme souvent > dans le fil originel d'autres intervenants se sont greffés en amenant des problèmes pouvant diverger du sujet de départ. Je t'invite à lire exclusivement la série d'échanges entre *Arthur75* et mézigues du message #9 au message #15.

L'utilitaire que tu cherches est celui de *Kevin Wojkiak* que tu peux télécharger ici : ☞*BootChamp 1.7*☜. Mais il y a des problèmes de fonctionnement avec les derniers OS. J'explique tout ça et comment débloquer les choses dans mon message #12 (je m'étais amusé de mon côté à inventer à la volée une petite application lançable depuis *macOS* pour forcéer le reboot direct sur Windows qui marchait impeccablement - mais autant utiliser «BootChamp»).


----------



## leo212 (18 Juillet 2017)

aaah voilà, je me souviens que j'avais ça, après c'est vrai que l'interface date et que le software aussi...


----------



## macomaniac (18 Juillet 2017)

«BootChamp» fonctionne toujours avec les derniers OS («El Capitan» ou «Sierra») - à condition de désactiver le *SIP* en permanence. Regarde mon message #12 dans le fil que j'ai cité.


----------



## leo212 (18 Juillet 2017)

macomaniac a dit:


> «BootChamp» fonctionne toujours avec les derniers OS («El Capitan» ou «Sierra») - à condition de désactiver le *SIP* en permanence. Regarde mon message #12 dans le fil que j'ai cité.




Ce n'est pas une application du genre "bootchamp" que je cherchais mais plus "Refind" qui offre la possiblité de choisir le système d'exploitation à l'allumage sans passer par la touche "alt" :/

EDIT: viens de trouver ça, aucune idée si c'est fiable ou pas : https://twocanoes.com/products/mac/boot-runner/


----------



## macomaniac (18 Juillet 2017)

Alors tu télécharges ici les ressources d'installation de ☞*rEFInd*☜.

Mais avant de déclencher son installation > sache qu'il inscrit en *NVRAM* > à la rubrique *efi-boot-device* où est inscrite l'adresse de boot automatique pour l'*EFI* > une adresse à son propre exécutable installé sur la partition *disk0s1* du disque.

Mais > si le *SIP* est actif > l'adresse *efi-boot-device* est *verrouillée* pour des logiciels tiers (et aussi pour un bidouilleur du «Terminal»). _Da capo_ > il faut d'abord désactiver le *SIP* pour déverrouiller l'adressage *efi-boot-device* en *NVRAM*.

Cela fait > tu lances le «Terminal» de l'OS > tu écris :

```
sudo
```
 et tu sautes *un espace* > puis tu fais un glisser-déposer direct de l'exécutable *refind-install* du dossier *refind-bin-0.10.8* téléchargé. Puis tu valides en pressant la touche "_Entrée_" du clavier > une demande de *password* s'affiche (commande *sudo*) > tape ton mot-de-passe de session admin à l'aveugle - aucun caractère ne se montrant à la frappe > et à nouveau valide avec "_Entrée_".

--> désormais «rEFInd» est démarré automatiquement au boot par l'*EFI*. Il est alors possible de réactiver le *SIP* si on veut.

=> en résumé : *désactiver obligatoirement* le *SIP* avant de lancer la commande d'installation de «rEFInd».


----------

